# Fantasia, but better



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

Before last sunday I had never watched Fantasia (the 1940 version). My girlfriend, who watched it all the time as a kid, but doesn't particularly listen to classical music today, wanted to watch it because she found a parody of the film made in Italy in the 70s.
Fantasia completely bored me, I didn't like the music selections (aside from rite and beethoven's 6th) and I found it too long and solemn. Of course, visually it's pretty amazing, but my general impression was that I understood why it flopped when it was released. 
But then yesterday we watched Allegro non Troppo by Bruno Bozzetto. Right from the start it's a lot more fun(nny), and surreal and kinda crazy and devoid of all solemn posturing. The music too I found much more to my liking as it starts with Prélude à l'après midi d'un faune, and the animation is also spectacular (much more rugged due to budget surely), but equally or more inspired than disney's and, again, a lot more fun.
I realize I didn't do the film much justice perhaps, but if you want to watch something kooky with great humor, great animation and great music give Allegro non Troppo a chance. It's definitely one of the best experiences in regards to the combination of film and classical music. 

PS: Mods, if this topic isn't suited to this section of the forum, please feel free to move it!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I, too, have never seen _Fantasia_ complete from start to finish. My familiarity is from commentaries and from seeing bits and pieces, scenes from the film. I've never really had any interest in seeing the complete animation.

Too, I had never before heard of _Allegro non Troppo_ by Bruno Bozzetto. Upon reading a description of the film, I surmise it may well be more intriguing than I suspect _Fantasia_ is. Whether or not I'll ever watch it is another issue. I'll remain neutral and uncommitted for now.

In any case, I was curious about the musical selections for the Bozzetto animation. They are listed below.

Soundtrack Credits:

_Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_
Written by Claude Debussy
Performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker (as Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra) conducted by Herbert von Karajan

_Slavonic Dance No. 7_
Written by Antonín Dvorák
Performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker (as Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra) conducted by Herbert von Karajan

_Boléro_
Written by Maurice Ravel
Performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker (as Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra) conducted by Herbert von Karajan

_Valse Triste_
Written by Jean Sibelius
Performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker (as Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra) conducted by Herbert von Karajan

Concert in C-Major
Written by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by the Münchener Kammerorchester (as Munich Chamber Orchestra) conducted by Hans Stadlmair

_The Firebird_
Written by Igor Stravinsky
Performed by Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin (as the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra) conducted by Lorin Maazel


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I first came across _Allegro Non Troppo_ back in the 1980s. I was in college and taking a biology class and the professor used the Bolero skit as an introduction to the class. I think he played it on a movie projector, that's how long ago it was.

The professor was a Black guy from the south. The class was all White except for one Black girl and one Latino guy. I remember once we were all working very hard on something, a lab or something, and some of the students asked this professor if we could have a break. He then sat up on his desk and told that us that when he was a student at some university down south during the time of segregation that he he was asked to leave a classroom on the first day by the professor who said, "You three Black boys can leave this class right now, because you're not going to pass my class anyway." Then he said to us: "So you're break is BEING HERE!"


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.talkclassical.com/the-movie-corner-music-for-cinema-and-tv/

Would be a much better place for this thread.


----------



## dandixon (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion. I found the movie on YouTube and, for me, it is a fever dream full of scary Monty Python styled low budget animation. I'll confess Fantasia is a top 5 movie for me so I think it is fair to guess our preferences in animation differ. I think the argument about music selection is interesting and appreciate the list of songs provided.

I might recommend Fantasia 2000. I think it alleviates a lot of your criticisms. It is shorter, less solemn, and has a different set of songs. Penn and Teller introduce a piece. They have "a flamingo with a yo-yo" is literally the concept for the "Carnival of the Animals" piece. The Rhapsody in Blue piece is based on comic drawings and is my favorite. They also end on Firebird. I hope you check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Yes. All three.

*Fantasia
Allegro Non Troppo
Fantasia 2000
*
I enjoyed them all immensely.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

dandixon said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I found the movie on YouTube and, for me, it is a fever dream full of scary Monty Python styled low budget animation. I'll confess Fantasia is a top 5 movie for me so I think it is fair to guess our preferences in animation differ. I think the argument about music selection is interesting and appreciate the list of songs provided.
> 
> I might recommend Fantasia 2000. I think it alleviates a lot of your criticisms. It is shorter, less solemn, and has a different set of songs. Penn and Teller introduce a piece. They have "a flamingo with a yo-yo" is literally the concept for the "Carnival of the Animals" piece. The Rhapsody in Blue piece is based on comic drawings and is my favorite. They also end on Firebird. I hope you check it out if you get a chance.


Really glad that you liked the movie! Yes, my girlfriend now wants me to watch Fantasia 2000 with her (she also watched it a lot as a kid) and said something along the lines of what you said. When I get the chance I'll watch it and report back!


----------

